

Typemock CEO: I was wrong - Good design matters - codereview12414
http://www.typemock.com/blog/2012/10/15/good-design-with-typemock/?utm_source=hacker-news&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=design

======
GigabyteCoin
Speaking of good design... I had to scroll down past the entire "first page"
of that blog in order to read the content I was after.

